# GPS Arrows?



## fowie (Feb 28, 2010)

New to the forum, and had a question, have any of you found locateable arrows? Like gps-embedded arrows, or RFID tag embedded arrows? It seems from my google searches that there's some interest in this, but I can't find anyone selling them, so maybe they don't exist?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Texobobby has a great line on those kind of arrows, he uses them all the time.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

there actually is a company producing an embedded tracking device for archery but they are external - similar to the old "gametracker" which was a spool of thin high poundage thread attatched to a barb that mounted behind the broadhead/point and the barb would poke into the animal's skin and the string would peel off the spool as the animal ran off... problem was if it was a bad hit or a bad attitude animal attatched to the other end.

I have a concept that I'd like to put to use, but I am fearful the cost to prototype would be too much to foot at this time. Anyone want to help me get the idea off the ground financially?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Texobobby has a great line on those kind of arrows, he uses them all the time.


 :mrgreen: Riiiiiggggght.

I don't need a GPS tracking unit on my arrows. My bow can't shoot an arrow far enough to get out of sight...


----------

